# Marsh and .22?



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to go out and try and get a fox after work today. I was wondering if theirs any laws agents taking a .22 out into marshes. I was thinking either going out in west kaysville or farmington bay. I saw a fox out in a field at farmington this year but had no idea you could shoot them :evil:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If you are in the WMA (waterfowl management areas) you cannot take a .22 or any other rifle. You can take a shotgun if it's waterfowl season and you have a license. My understanding is you can shoot a fox only under those circumstances within the WMA. Outside of those areas, fox are legal to hunt year round no license required.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Page 17 of the waterfowl guide book states that non-toxic shot is the only shot you may have in your possesion while visiting or hunting any species of wildlife on federal refuges. That means no lead bullets.
I cannot find anything about specific firearms you may want to call the DWR, or sherrif to make sure you can carry a rifle.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I could not find anything about it so i thought i would post up. Guess my plans are changing today.


----------

